
Building Fast Fuzzers - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.07707
======
saagarjha
Wow, this went in a direction I didn't expect…

~~~
borramakot
Yeah, there was certainly a discontinuity when it went from "turn the tree
into code" and "turn it into code in a faster language" to "build a virtual
machine with random opcodes". I think it's just the nomenclature change that
was jarring- characterising it as random switched dispatch was more intuitive.

